# Broken Buttons



## MossCommuter (1 Apr 2013)

The "Upload File" button is broken:








This is apparent across the www.*chat,net empire


----------



## Shaun (1 Apr 2013)

Try a forced refresh - F5 / CTRL+R - that should reload the template code and fix the button.

Alternatively clear your device browser cache.


----------



## MossCommuter (1 Apr 2013)

Yes, tried all that, natch but no joy.

The image initially loads but seems to be overwritten immediately with various flavours of garbage.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Apr 2013)

Seems to be working ok.


----------



## Shaun (1 Apr 2013)

Okay, well the *Upload* button is unique in that it uses Flash (to allow for multi-file uploads). Perhaps updating your Flash plugin to the latest version might cure it - or turning Flash on if you have it disabled?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## MossCommuter (9 Apr 2013)

A kernel update came down today so I did the otherwise unthinkable and rebooted the affected boxes...

... so far so good!

thanks


----------

